# antibotics



## jayrus544 (Jan 20, 2012)

What antibotics are safe to give a doe that has kids nursing? The doe has a urinary tract infection. I was thinking LA200 or penicillan. Didn't know if it would hurt the kids or not. How much should I give her and for how long ? She is around 150lbs.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used Penicillain on nursing moms after difficult kidding as per vet recommendation. I am positive Pen is fine. I think that LA-200 is also but haven't used it with nursing kids personally. 
Are you sure or how do you know she has a urinary tract infection? 
Pen is dosed 1cc per 25# or sometimes 1cc per 10# depends on for what as does the duration.


----------



## jayrus544 (Jan 20, 2012)

Her urine really smells and it's got like a mucus in it. How many days should I give the pen. to her? Would this have anything to do with me increasing her alfafa hay a little, I know it can cause urinary calculi?

Jay


----------

